# Worms



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I have been looking for the song "The Worms Go In, The Worms Go out". I downloaded a version sung by a man with a deep voice. But the one I am looking for is sung by children. I heard it once years ago on TV during a station break. This song seems particularly creepy sung by little kids. I have done extensive Google searches, but to no avail. Almost any format (wma, mp3, wav) will be fine. I can't use Itunes (Windows 98). Any help would be appreciated.

I am a new member and have not had time to check out all of the posts yet. If this has already been covered in another thread, I apologize.

Rod


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool creepy musical version here - http://www.saintlybernard.furtopia.org/worms.htm


I'm fairly sure the song is called the Hearse Song if that helps your search...

I coudn't find any version with kids singing....


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

This one's cool. I just downloaded it. I'm still looking for the one by kids.

Thanks , Rich


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

the pogues have a great one...I think on the album "should I fall from the grace of god"...that is probably the one with the guy that has the deep voice....


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

The pogues singing the hearse song - I've got to buy that!!!!


----------

